

How Obama Got Rolled by Wall Street - michael_scheibe
http://www.newsweek.com/2010/08/29/how-obama-got-rolled-by-wall-street.html

======
arnorhs
Whole article, single page:

[http://www.newsweek.com/2010/08/29/how-obama-got-rolled-
by-w...](http://www.newsweek.com/2010/08/29/how-obama-got-rolled-by-wall-
street.print.html)

------
Estragon
Of course, this was all obvious at the time (check the comments at Calculated
Risk at those times), but a major outlet like Newsweek can only report on it
now, when all the loot's already walked.

------
arethuza
It's not just Obama - look at RBS (84% owned by UK taxpayers after their
bailout):

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2010/feb/25/bonus-rbs-
ban...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2010/feb/25/bonus-rbs-bankers)

Part of me understand the reasons for it - they need to keep the banks as
going concerns so we can sell them off again. But I fear that may be
establishing a precedent for bailing out the "too big to fail" banks
periodically.

